# Urgent Help Needed...staffordshire Bull Terrier A Banned Breed In Uae???



## hopeful

Hi guys,

I really need some help, I've just read that a Staffordshire Bull Terrier is considered a dangerous breed in Dubai. Can anyone tell me what the implications of this status are? Is this the same in Abu Dhabi?

I'm really gutted about this and in honesty could be a deal breaker for me. Our dog is part of our family and to leave her behind just wouldn't feel right!!

I don't agree with muzzling dogs either, its the responsibility of the dog owner to make sure their dog doesn't bite and also the responsibility of others who should always ask if they can pet a dog before doing so.

Our dog is a big softy and lives up to the nick name that the breed have got "the nanny dog". She is great with our 14 month old daughter but even so is always supervised when in her presence, as any dog and child should be.

Sorry to bang on, I'm just really stressed about this now.....any help much appreciated.


----------



## cairogal

I'm pretty sure that this ban basically means you cannot import the dog into any of the emirates.


----------



## hopeful

cairogal said:


> I'm pretty sure that this ban basically means you cannot import the dog into any of the emirates.


I've emailed a british vet in AD to see if they can shed some light on the matter. Its another sticky issue because there is an article in the gulf news which just says that Staffordshire Bull Terriers are not allowed in public places such as parks, shopping malls, or to be kept in apartments and must be muzzled and on a leash at all times when walking on the streets. But then I've seen a government powper point presentation that was created back in 2005 which states that American Staffordshire Bull terriers are a prohibited breed.

As far as I'm aware an American Staffordshire Bull Terrier doesn't even exist, an American Staffordshire Terrier yes and a Staffordshire Bull Terrier Yes but not American Staffordshire Bull Terrier...its so confusing I know. Some people would argue that an American Staffordshire Terrier is the same breed as an American Pit Ball Terrier, it is considsered to be in the UK but not the US I think. But my dog is neither of these breeds she's a just a staffordshire bull terrier, so I'm hoping that she will be able to enter but will have to be muzzled, not something I look forward to and my husband and I are now considering leaving her with her nanny...horid thought!

Thanks for replying.


----------



## olyb223

I've been searching the internet for this exact reason and found this forum, as I am waiting approval for the import licence. I myself am very worried now as they may class my Staffordshire Bull Terrior a American one and therefore refuse the permit. I can't leave my dog behind, this is ridiculous. 
Have you got anywhere with this yet and found a definate answer?
Im flying three weeks from now and am very worried.


----------



## hopeful

olyb223 said:


> I've been searching the internet for this exact reason and found this forum, as I am waiting approval for the import licence. I myself am very worried now as they may class my Staffordshire Bull Terrior a American one and therefore refuse the permit. I can't leave my dog behind, this is ridiculous.
> Have you got anywhere with this yet and found a definate answer?
> Im flying three weeks from now and am very worried.


Hi there,

Where are you due to be working? Dubai? My hubbies offer was for Abu Dhabi, where I'm pretty sure the ban on SBT's in public places does not exist...not 100% though. However the import laws are still the same there. I tried to contact a vet in Abu Dhabi but they never got back to me, is it stands my husband never took the job so I never went any further but my next step was to contact the UAE Embassay in London for advice.

Hubby has another interview for a job in Dubai at the begining of September but as we've not found what you can earn and save to be as lucrative as we initially thought it to be, the offer would have to be a pretty good one to make us come out there...especially as it would mean so many restrictions on our dog too!

Good luck!


----------



## Whittell

*Dogs to Dubai*

Having read your thread I know how you must be feeling I came over earlier this year and wasn't sure whether or not to bring my dogs but like yours they are part of the family! I found my vet back in the UK a great help and he put me on touch with many different people to get information from also make sure that you resource your relocation agent for your dog well, there are a lot who are only there to make the money and don't care about the animals transportation. I was really lucky with mine! Also if you go on line Dubai Kennels and Cattery have a website (they will be the ones who generally pick up the pets from the airport and do all their checks and deliver them to you the next day) they were really helpful with me even with what I thought were stupid questions they were always happy to help. The contact I had there was corina. I note that you had said that SBT weren't allowed in public places etc, that is the case with all dogs, there are very few places like parks etc that you can in fact walk them but again since being here I have found a few websites of expats who have dogs/cats here and offer advice and places to walk etc. Good luck hope it works out!:


----------



## mac_mac74

Hi Hopeful

Just wanted to know if you came right with your situation, I have the same problem, i have a list of banned breeds from Dubai Kennels and Catery which includes American Stafforshire Terrior, however i have an article from gulfnews website that mentions Staffordshire Bull Terrior (which i have) are banned. I dont understand the logic here, as I have a staffie (who is insane about other people and dogs) , however I have German Shepard (who is trained) , however they have been known to have a temperament if not looked after, the GSD they have no problem importing.

It would be great to hear your story.

Neil


----------



## hopeful

mac_mac74 said:


> Hi Hopeful
> 
> Just wanted to know if you came right with your situation, I have the same problem, i have a list of banned breeds from Dubai Kennels and Catery which includes American Stafforshire Terrior, however i have an article from gulfnews website that mentions Staffordshire Bull Terrior (which i have) are banned. I dont understand the logic here, as I have a staffie (who is insane about other people and dogs) , however I have German Shepard (who is trained) , however they have been known to have a temperament if not looked after, the GSD they have no problem importing.
> 
> It would be great to hear your story.
> 
> Neil


Hi, well the quick answer is that we never did move to AD so never got any further than this. I emailed the british vet there and they never bothered to get back to me. After the research I did I came to the conclusion that Pit bulls are banned from the UAE but not staffs, although very strict restrictions regarding staffies exist definately in Dubai. Why? because of the reason that they were originally bred and that they are decendants of the pit ball - although so far removed it shouldn't be considered! 

Any dog can turn or be potentially dangerous, it just so happens that staffies became hot press because they got popular with people who weren't responsible enough to care for any breed of dog...."DONT BLAME THE BREED, BLAME THE DEED" is what I say....anyway I'll get off my horse!

But it seems to me that the decisions made about STB's in Dubai seemed to be so off the wall and dare I say it, "uneducated" that it wouldn't be long until they did end up a banned breed and I'd rather my little dog be safe in the UK when that happens rather than getting confiscated by some power crazy establishment.

Oppps bet that will spark a debate lol. Anyway, this amongst other things...a story of a woman being attacked by a local and being too frightened to report it....and most importantly cost of living meant that we chose not to go, weighing it all up it just didn't seem worth it in the long run.

I hope all goes well for you and your dogs and say hello to the sunshine for me lol


----------



## dzdoc

*Yes Please help*

In the USA, there are 5 recognized breeds of Bull dogs. The american bull dog. The american staffordshire dog. The staffordshire bull terrier. The english bull dog. The bull terrier. They are all considered distinctly different breeds for judging standards. The pit bull is not a recognized breed but is a "type" of dog. Mainly a motley crew of dogs that are still used in the underground dog fighting community ala Michael Vicks. Most of them are descended from the above 5 types. So why do I know that? Because I own 2 rescued Am staffs. I was heartbroken to hear that I may not be able to bring one of my babies with me while I am here alone. I rescued these dogs because they come from a show line (not good enough to show) and if a reputable owner cannot be found the puppies are destroyed to keep them from the hands of dog fighters. however, apparently Boxers are allowed which in almost all aspects are identical to my amstaffs outside of the fact I did not allow any cruel cropping of my dogs. Ridiculous, Rotties are allowed, german shepherds, dobermans, akitas, english bull dogs (directly descended from the lovable english staffies) cocker spaniels (the bitiest dogs I have ever seen) I am VERY tempted to go to my vet and I have my dogs breed changed to Boxer. sigh


----------



## mac_mac74

olyb223 , did you come right with bringing in your staffie?


----------



## Clydeusmaximus

*Staffies in Dubai*

Hey guys I first saw this thread quite a while ago.. 

I moved to Dubai in August 09 and to my horror was informed by numerous official websites and sources that all breeds of bull terrier were banned here including english staffordshire terriors. 
I have a 3 year old staffy Ive had since he was 5 weeks old and it was a massive disappointment as I had just been married and have moved over to dubai with my wife to start a new life together.. It was like leaving a son back home.

Well a year down the track and I have just been informed officially that English staffordshire bull terriers are NOT banned in Dubai. 

All pure bred or mixed Pitbulls and American Staffies are prohibited but there are no official laws that have banned others in the same family or rather no consistent ones. Its very much up to the discretion of the import vets and temperament of the animal in question.

I bought full videos photos of Caesar playing with small children, being walked by them, and having his ears pulled by them as proof of his placid, soft nature to Cargo Village in Dubai to speak directly to the vets to see if anything could be done and he was accepted so hes getting all his vaccs done in the next 3 weeks will be coming over next month. 


So there you go. I think its another classic example of how things work in Dubai. There are so many conflicting laws and stories its really hard to know whats going on but you can never rule anything out.


lane:


----------



## Sherkev

*Dogs in the Emirates*

This thread is very useful to people about to move to Dubai, like myself. I found a lot of useful info on Euro Puppy's website dedicated to importing dogs to the Emirates. The company has a lot of experience with local regulations and red tape and they were happy to help me. This forum doesn't let me post the url, so google 'euro puppy arab emirates' and it will come up.


----------



## minesy

Hi Clydeusmaximus

I am sorry to hear your story but it sounds like you had a happy ending. 

I too have found myself in a horrible situation, i am moving out to Abu dhabi next month with the family and alex our 4 year old staff due to follow in march. To my horror i have been informed by Dubai kennels who i was going to use to arrange the relocation that english staffordshire bull terriers are a banned breed and can not apply for a permit.

I can not get my head around this and i know everybody says their own dog is soft and wouldn't harm anyone but our dog is so soft and has an amazing temperment, especially around children as he has been brought up from a puppy around our own two children. 

I am devastated as i cant imagine leaving him behind and breaking the kids hearts.

Can you tell me your outcome and who did you send the video and pics to please as i will do what i can to get alex out with us. 

Thanks


----------



## jsmi1980

Hi All,

I was just wondering if you managed to get your dogs in to the country? We have a staff and looking for other dogs for him to play with whilst here.

Thanks


----------



## TShaw

Did you ever get your staffie to Dubai? If so would you mind telling me how? Looking at jobs out there for next year but I couldn’t leave my dog.Thank you


----------



## SleepyBobo

I'm also interested to see any current information. I am considering Dubai and have 2 British staffies coming from Australia, has anyone successfully got them in?


----------



## UKMS

As far as I am aware Staffordshire Bull Terriers are on the banned list for import into the UAE


https://www.abvc.ae/blog/banned-dog-breeds/


----------

